#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## SonySah

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      Weve long heard about the GT350 and its magnificent engine. After finally getting some seat time, its clear that the Shelby lives up to the hype. Sure, its effortlessly fast and a bargain, but the screaming motor and stellar exhaust note is what makes this one of the most special cars on sale.Source: Ford Motor Co.H/O: Ford Shelby Mustang G350Mack HoganIt screams like a Ferrari, but it also burbles like an old American V-8 because of some trickery in the exhaust design. Its an entirely unique sound that makes revving it even more enjoyable. When it does hit its redline, you shift using an old-fashioned six-speed manual transmission..  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

